# mySQL error mit PHP unter SuSE



## ProToniX (31. Januar 2004)

Hi habe mir jetz auf meinem SuSE server Apache 1.3.29 + MySQL 4.0.17 + PHP 4.3.4 + ProFTPd eingerichtet aber ich bekomme einen fehler wenn ich versuche mit PHP auf den SQL server zu connecten und zwar dieser:

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (13)

habe auch nach der datei gekuckt die scheint aber nicht zu exsistieren....

weiss einer wie ich das beheben kann ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Februar 2004)

Das dürfte Dir helfen:

http://www.mysql.de/doc/de/Can_not_connect_to_server.html

Ich sage immer wieder: Es lebe die Dokumentation!


----------



## ProToniX (1. Februar 2004)

jeha und es  vor sich hin *gg*

nurnoch ne kleine frage zum abschluss ist es möglich das z.b. 
Datenbank benutzer "muh" das so einstellen zu können das er nur seine DB angezeigt bekommt ? (phpMyAdmin) ich mein das muss doch möglich sein oder hab bis jetz in der Manual noch nix darüber gefunden..

greez


----------



## BjoernGernert (1. Februar 2004)

Kar ist das möglich !
Einfach im Hauptmenü "Rechte" auswählen.
Dann den Benutzer anklicken.
Und danach für ihn die Rechte für eine Bestimmte Datenbank geben.


----------

